# Bob Sikes 4/30/12 Spanish



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Went out to Bob Sikes on Monday to try for some of these spanish i'v been hearing about... They were definatly there, Between me and the fella next to me we caught 3 but had about 10 hits a piece... And the gar and needle fish were stealing our baits which were not easy to come by since he only brought a light bait net, all caught went to him since he gave me the bait, but still a great time fighting spanish on light tackle.:thumbup:


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

What were you all fishing with? Every time I've been to the Bob Sikes, I fish from the Pensacola Beach side with lures, typically gotcha's, and always strike out.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

I tried a gotcha also with no strikes at all... Apparently what they wanted was freelined LYs, The guy next to me was friendly enough to give me some since i didn't have my bait net with me... But next time i will bring mine.. lol


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

My best luck for spanish has been when I used gotcha lures. The charteuse colored head with the white tail worked better than anything I ever used. Reel in about 5-10ft and alternate 2-3 short jerks from side to side. If they are there they will hit it. Fairly light weight wire liter is also best to use to help prevent loss of expensive lures. But every once in a while you'll lose one because they'll hit the swivel and cut you off. Have fun and I hope this helps. I loved to target them when I could handle the sun better. I mostly night fish now.


----------

